# moving to canada



## andrea_70 (Jul 3, 2008)

ciao everybody.
i'm andrea and i'm italian.
i joint you in this forum because i'm interested to found informations about the possibilities to come to live in canada.

i'm 38 years old (next august), i speack english and french, but not very very good, especially if i have to get a complicated discussion... (but i ready worked outside italy, and my english and french were enought good to work and to start a friendship in the places where i stayed)

i'm cook like profession, and i work by myself, actually, in my own pastry-lab.

at the moment (after i'll ask you other things) i would like to know if it is difficult to found work (professional, not beginner) in canada for me, and eventually, where is more indicated i look for a job (in which country, or town): where there are, problably, much requests for my profession.

thanks everybody for informations?

ciao.


----------

